# Good Health Insurance in DUBAI or UAE



## truthseekerland

My husband just set up his own business in Dubai and left his old job. So we are looking for the best health insurance out here to get covered immediately. Would anyone like to share their experience with their own insurance companies and whether or not u are satisfied with what you have. 
We are looking at Damman, BUPA, Good health etc... but there are so many and we are confused. Someone at a hospital mentioned Saudi American. We want dental and maternity included as well. 
Please do post ur suggestions.

Thanks and Happy new year to all !


----------



## truthseekerland

Anyone got any comments?


----------



## md000

truthseekerland said:


> My husband just set up his own business in Dubai and left his old job. So we are looking for the best health insurance out here to get covered immediately. Would anyone like to share their experience with their own insurance companies and whether or not u are satisfied with what you have.
> We are looking at Damman, BUPA, Good health etc... but there are so many and we are confused. Someone at a hospital mentioned Saudi American. We want dental and maternity included as well.
> Please do post ur suggestions.
> 
> Thanks and Happy new year to all !


The best plan on the market, in my opinion, is the Aetna Expatriate Insurance package. Call their local office and ask about it. My family has it and we have dental, eye care, maternity, etc. with decent deductibles and high limits. Mind you, we pay a decent price for it. cheap and good insurance are not connected.

-md000/Mike


----------



## truthseekerland

Thanks Mike.


----------



## truthseekerland

Anyone else like to add?


----------



## Sazzle75

Hi guys, I'm also looking for good health insurance that will cover a pre-existing condition - I understand that this will be expensive but really can't risk not having cover in place. If anyone has had any experience of this I'd really appreciate any info/guidance.

I will be getting some cover through my hubbies employer but they don't cover any pre-existing conditions.

Truthseekerland - I hope you manage to find the info you are looking for.


----------



## Iain McIntyre

Hi. Axa are to my knowledge the only ones that will cover pre-existing from 9 months
waiting period(the rest are 12 months) 



Sazzle75 said:


> Hi guys, I'm also looking for good health insurance that will cover a pre-existing condition - I understand that this will be expensive but really can't risk not having cover in place. If anyone has had any experience of this I'd really appreciate any info/guidance.
> 
> I will be getting some cover through my hubbies employer but they don't cover any pre-existing conditions.
> 
> Truthseekerland - I hope you manage to find the info you are looking for.


----------



## EmilieTS

Only other one I've heard of not mentioned already (and the premium depends on what the pre-existing condition is) is ADNIC.


----------



## Sazzle75

Iain, thanks for the info I will definitely check them out. Bit worried about the 9 month wait though as I usually have checkups etc every 4-6 months. Cheers


----------



## Iain McIntyre

I am afraid that is what we have to content with here, have a chat with them.. again would depend on what the pre-existing condition is but full disclosure is always best policy.




Sazzle75 said:


> Iain, thanks for the info I will definitely check them out. Bit worried about the 9 month wait though as I usually have checkups etc every 4-6 months. Cheers


----------



## NAUAE

This depends on the cost really. If cost is not an issue then either BUPA or CIGNA would be good. I use CIGNA; international coverage, emergency evacuation and treatment, online claim submission, wide network on direct billing throughout GCC, inpatient totally covered, outpatient coverage with very high limit and no deductible, dental and vision benefits, vaccinations totally covered etc etc. My employer provides it so no cost issue as such


----------



## Kawasutra

Sazzle75 said:


> Hi guys, I'm also looking for good health insurance that will cover a pre-existing condition - I understand that this will be expensive but really can't risk not having cover in place. If anyone has had any experience of this I'd really appreciate any info/guidance.
> 
> I will be getting some cover through my hubbies employer but they don't cover any pre-existing conditions.
> 
> Truthseekerland - I hope you manage to find the info you are looking for.


Allianzworldwidecare located in Ireland...


----------

